# Anyone ever seen "primadonna" themed BBS LMs?



## ALX21 (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm thinking of getting a set of BBS LMs for my mk5 GTI and painting the centers white! 
Where could I find new bolts (gold if possible) ? 

And I checked a bit on the net and could not find a single pic of white LMs or primadonnas


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

My mkv is prima donna themed, wheels, interior and air managment. White faces and gold bolts is not all that makes the prima donna special. The center hex is gold plated. So to say that gold bolts and white faces makes a wheel prima donna themed is pushing it


----------



## ALX21 (Feb 12, 2003)

Ben from RI said:


> My mkv is prima donna themed, wheels, interior and air managment. White faces and gold bolts is not all that makes the prima donna special. The center hex is gold plated. So to say that gold bolts and white faces makes a wheel prima donna themed is pushing it


Whatever, if it bothers you that much, let's say primadonna "inspired"! :facepalm:
That means gold bolts, white faces, red and gold center cap! 

And if you want to get that specific, "real" primadonnas also have the center ring gold plated


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

not saying it "bothers" me no reason to get so defensive. You can ask a hundred people and you'll get 20 different answers as to what a "real" prima donna is. Some say they have the gold ring. Some say the whole waffle was plated while others claim only the hex's were plated. you can google it all day but your not going to find an answer. Also.. those are super Rss.

Didn't come here to preach. Came here to help. Been in this argument / conversation too many times and received that same "first post on google" result answer too many times. 

The reason I brought it up is there are plenty of white rs's with gold bolts and red centers out there but I would not consider them prima donna themed.


----------



## ALX21 (Feb 12, 2003)

Alright maybe I misunderstood your post but it felt a bit condescending with the use of the rolleyes smiley!
If that wasn't your intention, then i'm sorry! 


Anyways i'm not asking about RS wheels, Im asking about LMs

I know they will never be "primadonnas", they dont even have a center bolt and theyre just not the same wheel!

I just used that term because people associate it with the white face gold bolts and red center cap
so in a way the color scheme is "primadonna" inspired


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah I know what you mean. I guess what I was trying to make clear was this: the reason prima's are so special is because of the gold plating. Because it's so easy to come by gold bolts now it doesn't seem as special. If you really wanted to be serious you could look into getting the concaved part where the bolts mount gold plated.


----------



## ALX21 (Feb 12, 2003)

Its actually not a bad idea! I just really don't know how i could do it only the center!

Anyways I don't have the wheels yet, I'm still looking for the perfect set!


----------

